# Black drum on the Pensacola Beach



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure if you guys have experienced the influx of black drum along the beach in the last few weeks, but they have been biting. It started two weeks ago when I called the pier and they said the black drum bite had picked up. I ended up catching three in one afternoon (all over 30 inches) on cut fresh-dead shrimp fished on a super pro pompano rig (2/0 kahle hooks with yellow foam floats) with a 4 oz pyramid weight. I was fishing on the public beach before you get into Ft. Pickens on the west side of the island. The first few casts were made from the edge of the surf, but didn't produce so I waded out 40 yards into the surf and placed the bait in deeper water beyond the inner bar. I'm not much of a surf fisherman, but I was pleasantly suprised by the action I had that day. Much more than I have been catching off the grass flats in the bay lately. Plus the spring break influx has added to the visual appeal, if you know what I mean!


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the report. 
BTW, the big black drum sometimes don't do well when releasing them, so take a little extra time to revive them if they need it. They are the breeders.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang, that is what I am talking about. Why is it that the bite seems to be better while I am at work?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great catch !!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job and thanks for the informative report. Yes the spring break influx adds to the appeal of surf fishing.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Me and a friend caught 2 right at sunset about 2 weeks ago. They were a little closer in than you described but they were no where near the size of that one. Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I had to work with the first fish for a few minutes before it swam off under it's own power, but the other two were much quicker to revive. It was amazing they were all the same size; like cookie cutters.

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish and good report. Thanks!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice report , You have such a great catch.


----------

